# Supersix liquigas black and green decals



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Quick question:

Does anyone know if 1) the supersix in the black liquigas comes as a frameset? and 2) does the "liquigas" decals peel off?

Thanks


----------



## Littlewheel (Mar 17, 2008)

I think that the decals are stickers but have a coat over them but i am not sure 


sorry bro


----------



## coyotebike (Dec 15, 2004)

ipaul said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Does anyone know if 1) the supersix in the black liquigas comes as a frameset? and 2) does the "liquigas" decals peel off?
> 
> Thanks



Decals are under clear coat. I believe that the frame set will now have the new Liquigas paint job.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Do you want to take the sticker off?


----------



## maxmasmav (Jun 12, 2008)

*MSRP, Good Deal?*

What does this bike cost? It seems like a nice package... supersix, campy, fulcrum racing 1 wheels.

I did a quick search and found $15000 euros which seemed a bit ridiculous. It has to be less than the supersix ultmate. Say 5500 to 7500g?


----------

